# ضرب بوش بالحذاء أثناء زيارته للعراق



## MIKEL MIK (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*قام صحفى عراقى برشق حذائه باتجاه الرئيس الأمريكى جورج بوش ورئيس الوزراء نورى المالكى عندما كانا يتصافحان فى مقر الأخير مساء اليوم الأحد وهتف قائلا "كلب"، بحسب مراسل وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية.

وبعد المصافحة بين الرجلين فى آخر لقائهما، قام مراسل قناة "البغدادية" الصحفى منتظر الجيدى الذى كان واقفا بين المراسلين برشق حذائه باتجاههما قائلا "هذه قبلة الوداع يا كلب".

ابتسم بوش قائلا: "لقد قام بذلك من أجل لفت الانتباه إليه. هذا الأمر لا يقلقنى ولا يزعجنى. أعتقد أن هذا الشخص أراد أن يقوم بعمل يسألنى الصحفيون عنه. لم أشعر بأى تهديد".

ونهض صحفى عراقى قائلاً: "إننى أعتذر باسم الصحفيين العراقيين".


لمشاهده الفيديو من هنا

​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*ودي صور ألتقطت بعد الواقعه





هذا هو منتظر الزايدي الصحفي









​*

*نقلا عن موقع coptreal​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*
بصراحة مش عارفة اقول اى تعليق

نووووووووووووووووووووووو كومنت​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (15 ديسمبر 2008)

وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااا على الخبر يا مايكل


----------



## أَمَة (15 ديسمبر 2008)

يا سلام على الأخلاق الرفيعة!!!!
شيئ مخزي فعلا

شكرا على الخبر يا مايكل​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (15 ديسمبر 2008)

كل اناء ينضح بما فيه
شكراا مايكل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي علي مروركم


ولو حد شاف حلقه الحياه اليوم النهرده 

كان هيسمع كلام يضحك قوووي

منتظر ده بقي شهيد وبطل قومي وهوه كده انتصر لكل العرب

ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههه 

عادى من فضلت القلب ​*


----------



## أَمَة (15 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *مرسي علي مروركم​*
> 
> 
> *ولو حد شاف حلقه الحياه اليوم النهرده *​
> ...


 


وانتصر العرب بقوة الحذاء 
الذي فاق كل سلاح!!!!:heat:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي انجي وامه علي مروركم

وربنا يرحمنا من التخلف ده​*


----------



## pariah12 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

سلمت يداك يا عراقي على اهانة اكبر ارهابي في العالم.


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (15 ديسمبر 2008)

pariah12 قال:


> سلمت يداك يا عراقي على اهانة اكبر ارهابي في العالم.


 

لم اتوقع ان القى هكذا رد من عضو مبارك

المسيحية تعلمنا ان لا نهين ولا نرد الشر

لو مهما كبرت الاهانة .. في اكبر اكبر حالاتها .. لا يجب ان تتعدى حدود الكلمات .. فما بالك بل أحذية ؟ 

هل هذا شي جميل ام متحضر او مدني ؟

ضع في بالك ما ينقله هذا الفعل عن الصحافة العراقية و الشعب العراقي و الشعب العربي ايضا كونه محتفل و مهلهل للعمل " الشجاع "

ضع في بالك ايضا ما فعله ابناء الفلوجة .. و ما كان ردة الاميريكان عليها و ما ممكن ان يحدث الآن رداً على رشق الرئيس الاميريكي بالاحذية 

ضع في بالك يا اخي ان هناك اتفاقية سحب الارتال الاميريكية من العراق سنة 2011 و ما ستأثر هذه الحادثة على العراق مستقبلاً



فوق كل هذا احب ان اقول .. لماذا يتوقع الناس ان بوش هو العقل المدبر ؟ بوش هو وجه السياسة الاميريكية و منفذ القوانين الصادرة من الكونكرس لا اكثر ولا اقل .. لماذا يضع الناس كل اللوم عليه ؟ 


يا رب ارحم​


----------



## pariah12 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*حُرر مِن قِبل My Rock*
*للدخول بالسياسة التي يرفض التطرق لها بالمنتدى*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2008)

الصحفي دا ما بيمثلش غير نفسة وبس​ 
والعراقيين وخاصة المسيحيين منهم براء من فعل هذا الصحفي الهمجي ​ 
والشعب الامريكي فاهم كدا وعارف كدا كويس​ 
نشكر ربنا خروج بوش بالسلامة من العراق

وعقبال مايوصل بلدة بألف سلامة​


----------



## فادية (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*عادي  يعني  بوش  زيه  زي  غيره  من البشر  مهو  ناس  كتيرة  بتتضرب في الزمان  دا  مش  بالجزم  بس*
*بقنابل  عنقودية  وحاجات  تقصف  العمر *
*ربنا يرحمنا  جميعا*​


----------



## rana1981 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*لاااااااااااااااااااا تعليق​*


----------



## pariah12 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

pariah12 قال:


> *حُرر مِن قِبل my rock*
> *للدخول بالسياسة التي يرفض التطرق لها بالمنتدى*



اسمحلي اذن ان الغي اشتراكي في هذا المنتدى لانه لا يقبل الراي الاخر.


----------



## My Rock (15 ديسمبر 2008)

pariah12 قال:


> اسمحلي اذن ان الغي اشتراكي في هذا المنتدى لانه لا يقبل الراي الاخر.


 

الموضوع غير متعلق بأي رأي
قانون المنتدى يمنع التطرق للسياسة من اي طرف كان, سواء كنت مع امريكا ام ضدها, مع اسرائيل ام مع فلسطين
لا يهمنا اي طرف لان التكلم بالسياسة هنا ممنوع

اشتراكك هو ملكك, تستطيع الامتناع عن التسجيل او الاستمرار بحسب رغبتك الخاصة و لا اجبار في ذلك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## zezza (15 ديسمبر 2008)

يا جماعة المسيحية مش مع الحرب و الاستعمار 
لا  المسيحية دين السلام 
اللى مضايق العرب مش الوحدة العربية و لا الاخوة الاشقاء ولا  ولا   ولا  من كلام الجرايد و التلفزيون 
هما واخدين الحرب من منظور دينى ازاى الغرب الكافر __من وجهة نظرهم __يحتلهم 
لكن لو كانت اى بلد تانية هى السبب فى الحرب كان عادى و مش هيبقى فيع حساسية كدة 

على العموم ربنا ينشر السلام فى العالم كله
العراق فلسطين لبنا سوريا  و مصر كمان علشان محدش يزعل


----------



## جارجيوس (15 ديسمبر 2008)

لا تعليق


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*اللي حصل ده يهم كل العرب مش العراقيين بس

واكيد هيكون في رد ورد قاسي علي اللي عمله الصحفي

ده اسلوب همجي لان في ناس كتير بتقول كده انتصار للعرب

اي انتصار اللي يكون بالحذاء

مرسي علي مروركم​*


----------



## sameh7610 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*هههههههههه


موضوع مضحك حقاً


كل واحد يقولك ايه

دوة شجاع 

اللى عمله معملهوش رئيس دوله

مش عارف على ايه 

على قله الادب يعنى

حاجة غريبه فعلا

ميرسى اووووووووووووى مايكل

على نقلك للخبر​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*عندك حق يا سامح

مرسي علي مرورك ورايك

وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*اكرام الضيف الضرب بالحذاء*
*الان *
*جورج بوش فى العراق*
*وسابقا*
*احمد ماهر وزير الخارجيه المصرى *
*الذى ضرب فى المسجد بفلسطين*​


----------



## M a r i a m (15 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا شوفتها امبارح وعيدتها كذا مرة
واتكسفت على الاخلاق الرفيعة بتاعت العرب بجد
لا والمؤسف انهم اطلقوا عليه البطل وبيقولوا انه لازم يكون فى ديمقراطية وميتعاقبش
الاسلوب الحديث الحوار
زمان كانوا يقولوا المفروض ميبقاش فى تعبيرات بالايدين ولا بمعالم الوجه علشان مش صح
ودلوقتى مع التقدم الصح بقي الحوار بالشوز
هههههههههههههههه
حاجة مخزية بجد محصلوش حد​


----------



## man4truth (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*مفيش حد كلب الا اللى بيعض الايد اللى بتأكله وبتحميه
وانتى يا صحفى هل كنت ممكن تعمل كده مع صدام
ولا أول ما أخدت حريتك عضيت الايد اللى حررتك
يبقى مين الكلب؟​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 ديسمبر 2008)

تصرف غير حضارى ​


----------



## اسامه فوزي (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*ياريت كل الي بيدافعو عن الصحفي ده يتخيلوا ان اي حاكم عربي كان مكان جورج بوش  
ويقلونا كان ها يتصرف ازاي ويقلونا هما كان موقفهم ها يبقي ايه
اكيد كانو ها يتكلمو عن اخلاق القريه واحترام الضيف والكبير مش كد ولاء انا غلطان *


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (15 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *مرسي علي مروركم
> 
> 
> ولو حد شاف حلقه الحياه اليوم النهرده
> ...




فعلاً يا مايكل أنا شوفتها وأكتر حاجه ضحكتنى لما واحد أتصل وقال كده خلاص الأسلام هينتشر
يعنى بدل مانقول الأسلام أنتشر بحد السيف
هنقول أنه أنتشر بضرب الجزم 
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ابن القمص (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى على الخبر 
بس التصرف مش جديد على العرب
ويدل على همجية الشعب العربى الاسلامى*​


----------



## sony_33 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

حتستنى اية من الجهل
 بكرة حيعملولة تمثال ويعبدوة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## fouad78 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

أنا لا أزعل من تصرف هذا الصحفي 
ولكني أزعل عندما أرى بعض المسيحيين في الشارع يؤيدونه
حقا قد تطبع الكثير منا بأخلاقهم ونسيوا أخلاق المسيحية
أساسا العنف لغة الضعيف 
وأكبر إنتصار للمهزوم أن يقف على رجليه مرة أخرى ويعيد بناء نفسه
وهذا ما لا يستطيعه العرب مع الأسف فيلجاون لإسلوب الضعفاء
شكرا جزيلا على الخبر الرب يباركك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 ديسمبر 2008)

bitar قال:


> *اكرام الضيف الضرب بالحذاء*
> *الان *
> *جورج بوش فى العراق*
> *وسابقا*
> ...





y_a_r_a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا شوفتها امبارح وعيدتها كذا مرة
> واتكسفت على الاخلاق الرفيعة بتاعت العرب بجد
> لا والمؤسف انهم اطلقوا عليه البطل وبيقولوا انه لازم يكون فى ديمقراطية وميتعاقبش
> ...





man4truth قال:


> *مفيش حد كلب الا اللى بيعض الايد اللى بتأكله وبتحميه
> وانتى يا صحفى هل كنت ممكن تعمل كده مع صدام
> ولا أول ما أخدت حريتك عضيت الايد اللى حررتك
> يبقى مين الكلب؟​*





kokoman قال:


> تصرف غير حضارى ​





hany6763 قال:


> دي هي سيمات التخلف العربي حقاره بجد اتمني انهم ينسحبو انسحاب مفاجي من العراق ويشوفو العرب ازي يحمو نفسهم من نفسهم صدقني الجندي الامريكي افضل من بلدعربي بحاله  احترام لاي شخص مهما كان لاني ليه ٥سنين بشتغل معاهم قمه في كل مبادي الانسانيه بعكس العرب الجرب+hany+





اسامه فوزي قال:


> *ياريت كل الي بيدافعو عن الصحفي ده يتخيلوا ان اي حاكم عربي كان مكان جورج بوش
> ويقلونا كان ها يتصرف ازاي ويقلونا هما كان موقفهم ها يبقي ايه
> اكيد كانو ها يتكلمو عن اخلاق القريه واحترام الضيف والكبير مش كد ولاء انا غلطان *





مسيحية للأبد قال:


> فعلاً يا مايكل أنا شوفتها وأكتر حاجه ضحكتنى لما واحد أتصل وقال كده خلاص الأسلام هينتشر
> يعنى بدل مانقول الأسلام أنتشر بحد السيف
> هنقول أنه أنتشر بضرب الجزم
> ههههههههههههههههههه​





ابن القمص قال:


> *ميرسى على الخبر
> بس التصرف مش جديد على العرب
> ويدل على همجية الشعب العربى الاسلامى*​





sony_33 قال:


> حتستنى اية من الجهل
> بكرة حيعملولة تمثال ويعبدوة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​





fouad78 قال:


> أنا لا أزعل من تصرف هذا الصحفي
> ولكني أزعل عندما أرى بعض المسيحيين في الشارع يؤيدونه
> حقا قد تطبع الكثير منا بأخلاقهم ونسيوا أخلاق المسيحية
> أساسا العنف لغة الضعيف
> ...





*عجبني ردودكم كلكم 

كلهم دلوقتي نسيوا ضرب وزير الخارجيه في فلسطين 

ليه محدش قال سعتها انه بطل هوه كمان لما ضرب الوزير

وده اسلوب وفكر المسلمين طول عمرهم همجين ومتخلفين 

من كتير غيظهم بامريكا خلوا منتظر الزيدي ده بطل قومي وانتصر للعرب كلهم

مرسي علي مروركم كلكم​*


----------



## جارجيوس (16 ديسمبر 2008)

هي الاهانه ليست ل بوش بل للرئيس العراقي لأن بوش ضيف عنده .
على فكره اليوم في مؤتمر صحفي ثاني لكن ممنوع دخول الصحفين الا ( حافي القدمين ) ههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2008)

* أنا اللى بستغربله بجد هو مطالبة أمريكا بالافراج عنه تحت مسمى أن هى دى الديمقراطيه وحرية التعبير عن الرأى اللى بتنادى بيها دايما.. حقيقى مش فاهمه أى ديمقراطيه وأى حرية تعبير اللى بنعبر عنها بضرب الحذاء أمال الهمجيه  هنعبر عنها أزاى!!!!!!! ..
هو فعلا تصرف همجى وغير حضارى وغير مبرر بالمره
بس التصرف اللى حضارى بجد بقى هو العرض اللى أتقدم بيه أحد رجال الاعمال العرب لشراء الحذاء ب 10 مليون دولار هههههههههههههههه
ميرررررررسى يا مايكل على الخبر وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## zezza (16 ديسمبر 2008)

> بس التصرف اللى حضارى بجد بقى هو العرض اللى أتقدم بيه أحد رجال الاعمال العرب لشراء الحذاء ب 10 مليون دولار هههههههههههههههه
> ميرررررررسى يا مايكل على الخبر وربنا يباركك



ايه ده بجد الكلام ده؟
لا انا اضربه بالزنوبة و اخد مليون واحد بس      ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حقيقى ناقص يعملوله تمثال و يعبده


----------



## rana1981 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا برأي لازم ما ندين حدالانه الله وحده العالم بقلب هذا الشخص وليش هيك عمل​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*جميلة قوي الصور المحطوطة دي وهو بيصلي في الكنيسة*

*والجيش في القداس ولا الجزمة اللي جات في كلمة الله واكبر ههههههههههه*


----------



## ارووجة (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مستغربة...مو عارفة الناس ع شو معطين هالحدث هالقد اهمية
الاف الناس بتموت ولا هيك صار؟!!!!
هالمنتدى منتدى مسيحي مش منتدى دفاع عن بوش والا غيرو


----------



## monygirl (16 ديسمبر 2008)

العرب دول حاجة غريبة اوى فرحانين اوى بالصحفى دة . هو دة يعنى الى اخد حقهم وخلى النار الى فى قلوبهم تهدا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه بس خسارة كان ممكن يعيش ويبقى صحفى ومراسل ناجح دلوقتى حايقولوا الله يرحمة كان بطل ومش بعيد يعملوة شهيد يلا هو الى جابة لنفسة ربنا يهدى .ميرسى ليك يامايكل على الخبر دة .اشكرك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد غريب اوى الفرح الى نزل عليهم  اكنه اخد بحقهم 
ميرسى يا مايكل على الخبر دى الجزمه بقيت جزمه عالميه ههههههههههههه​


----------



## SALVATION (16 ديسمبر 2008)

_بجد بوش عنده سرعت بديها ورشاقة مش تتوصف
مشكور مايكل للخبر​_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 ديسمبر 2008)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> هي الاهانه ليست ل بوش بل للرئيس العراقي لأن بوش ضيف عنده .
> على فكره اليوم في مؤتمر صحفي ثاني لكن ممنوع دخول الصحفين الا ( حافي القدمين ) ههههههههه





dona nabil قال:


> * أنا اللى بستغربله بجد هو مطالبة أمريكا بالافراج عنه تحت مسمى أن هى دى الديمقراطيه وحرية التعبير عن الرأى اللى بتنادى بيها دايما.. حقيقى مش فاهمه أى ديمقراطيه وأى حرية تعبير اللى بنعبر عنها بضرب الحذاء أمال الهمجيه  هنعبر عنها أزاى!!!!!!! ..
> هو فعلا تصرف همجى وغير حضارى وغير مبرر بالمره
> بس التصرف اللى حضارى بجد بقى هو العرض اللى أتقدم بيه أحد رجال الاعمال العرب لشراء الحذاء ب 10 مليون دولار هههههههههههههههه
> ميرررررررسى يا مايكل على الخبر وربنا يباركك​*





zezza قال:


> ايه ده بجد الكلام ده؟
> لا انا اضربه بالزنوبة و اخد مليون واحد بس      ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حقيقى ناقص يعملوله تمثال و يعبده





rana1981 قال:


> *انا برأي لازم ما ندين حدالانه الله وحده العالم بقلب هذا الشخص وليش هيك عمل​*





فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *جميلة قوي الصور المحطوطة دي وهو بيصلي في الكنيسة*
> 
> *والجيش في القداس ولا الجزمة اللي جات في كلمة الله واكبر ههههههههههه*





ارووجة قال:


> مستغربة...مو عارفة الناس ع شو معطين هالحدث هالقد اهمية
> الاف الناس بتموت ولا هيك صار؟!!!!
> هالمنتدى منتدى مسيحي مش منتدى دفاع عن بوش والا غيرو





monygirl قال:


> العرب دول حاجة غريبة اوى فرحانين اوى بالصحفى دة . هو دة يعنى الى اخد حقهم وخلى النار الى فى قلوبهم تهدا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه بس خسارة كان ممكن يعيش ويبقى صحفى ومراسل ناجح دلوقتى حايقولوا الله يرحمة كان بطل ومش بعيد يعملوة شهيد يلا هو الى جابة لنفسة ربنا يهدى .ميرسى ليك يامايكل على الخبر دة .اشكرك





swety koky girl قال:


> بجد غريب اوى الفرح الى نزل عليهم  اكنه اخد بحقهم
> ميرسى يا مايكل على الخبر دى الجزمه بقيت جزمه عالميه ههههههههههههه​





.تونى.تون. قال:


> _بجد بوش عنده سرعت بديها ورشاقة مش تتوصف
> مشكور مايكل للخبر​_





*مرسي علي مروركم كلكم

وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## علاء حسن (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*ان ما فعله هذا الصحفى على الاقل لا يقدر جورج بوش ان ينكره و فعلا انه يحتاج لمعجزه لاصلاح وجهه امام التاريخ من غزو بلد بحجج واهيه و كاذبه وهذا باعترافه هو شخصيا بس بعد ايه بعد خراب مالطا*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي علاء علي مرورك ورايك

نورت الموضوع
​*


----------



## المزاحم (22 ديسمبر 2008)

لو كان ايام صدام حسين  كانوا دبحونا هو  و اسرته لقطع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*اكيد ده صدام حسين 

ومحدش يقدر ينسي اللي عمله في المصرين اللي كانوا في العراق

مرسي علي مرورك​*


----------

